# Got a cps for the northest guys?



## luyber (Feb 10, 2008)

Tommy,

Heading to montauk this fall. Looking for a rod to throw bigger darters/swimmers/bucktails/tins (2-4 ounce bigger profile lures). bringing up a mojo 10'6 3/4 to 4, however may need something with a little more backbone if the conditions become a bit challenging. Looking for something 2-6 range with a somewhat moderate northeast action (not opposed to fast action rods just as long as they can through larger profile plugs). got anything that may work? Thanks


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Yes,

11' 3-6. Nice parabolic action and plenty of backbone.

Tommy


----------

